# Looking to replace 1976 While 2-105



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Saved up $20,000 ish. I know I can buy that much for the cash I have. But should be able to upgrade some. 
I need 3 remotes and need to stay with at least 105 PTO horse power. 
I use tractor for cutting hay and bailing. 
I also like to stick with the same type of gear selection. Also happy with the fuel per hour. 
Any good prospects I should look at?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

What do you mean by same type of gear selection? Doesnt the 2-105 have the shifter between the legs like the smaller whites/olivers? Personally I really like the Case IH Maxxums..5130/5140 would be something to look at..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

6420.....6715...might can do one of those depending on the sale price of the White. Loader or no?
Three remotes is kinda tough to find at times.....


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

PaMike said:


> What do you mean by same type of gear selection? Doesnt the 2-105 have the shifter between the legs like the smaller whites/olivers? Personally I really like the Case IH Maxxums..5130/5140 would be something to look at..


Gear selection! I like the over and under gear ranges can fin tune speed. So the more gear range the better. I will look into your suggestions. Thank you


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> 6420.....6715...might can do one of those depending on the sale price of the White. Loader or no?
> Three remotes is kinda tough to find at times.....


No loader needed. I added the 3 remote too the white. Needed for the bailer pickup.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

if you get a 6420 premium, you may have a better shot at 3 remotes. Also, if your state highway dept leases machines for mowing they tend to spec them with three remotes so you may be able to get a good deal on one of those on the lot. That is where I got my 6115M


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you only need the third remote for the pickup, installing a splitter on one of two existing remotes would be sufficient and really allow you to look at more tractors. Are you spending 20k plus the White or just 20?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

7110 case ih. Has 3 remotes, 130hp, 18 spd powershift. 8.3 liter cummins.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you really like the 2-105 you have, you could just upgrade to a 2-110. Better cab, same engine except newer so it doesn't leak oil everywhere, same number of gears and the over/under but the gear selector is in the console instead of out of the floor.

I have two of em, one on the baler has three remotes and the one on the discbine is putting out 128hp or so. They used that 354.4 Perkins in Massey conventional combines as well and those were rated at 140hp with no issues.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

StxPecans said:


> 7110 case ih. Has 3 remotes, 130hp, 18 spd powershift. 8.3 liter cummins.


I can't stop hearing great things about these tractors. One of the best mechanics I know urges me to buy one, too.
Every time I look at one, I can't quite "see it" in my operation.
They seem like a great balance of size, power, affordability


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> I can't stop hearing great things about these tractors. One of the best mechanics I know urges me to buy one, too.
> Every time I look at one, I can't quite "see it" in my operation.
> They seem like a great balance of size, power, affordability


They are good tractors. Best a/c of any on our farm. You can make a phone call easily inside at pto speed, meaning pretty quite cab. Good hydralics, good 3 point lift. I like the dual pto shafts. And good vusibilty, somewhat lacks on draw bar pin vis. But i would far rather drive one than a soundguard deere. 
Also about thr same aftermarket as a deere which is good.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm a Deere guy. Bought a 7110 two wheel drive 3 years ago. Bought it to pull the chopper and whatever else around the farm. That tractor kicks ass on the 13 foot discbine along with most everything. I grew up driving a 2_85 white. I actually describe the 7110 as a similar tractor with an 18 speed powershift and a quieter cab.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Depends on what you like, for $20000 your looking at a tractor from the 1980s. 90 or 94 series case, 86 series IH, 8000 series allis, 30 or 40 series deere. Most of these options either you love them or hate them. A magnum would be more to the $30000 range but all this depends on age and condition some can be bought for more or less.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought one in 2016, 7110 2wd with 5500hrs. It still has original paint that is rough. Paid 28,000.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I farm with a 77 2-105 and I would just take the $20,000 and put right back into the 2-105. It is going to be real hard to replace that machine with a real row crop machine and dependability for that money unless you stick with the same vintage of machine. Any money you use to upgrade and restore that tractor will well worth it.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

a low hour 6420 is 35K or more same for a 7000 series the T series New Hollands are ok but with the better trans are going to 50K third remote would be hard to find on most. Not overly impressed with case IH since I got rid of CX 80 and have not looked back also no dealership close enough to work with. Where do you get parts and service on your White? good luck


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't rule out Massey 
I always thought the more brands you are open to and less brand loyal, the more opportunity you have to save $$


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Beav said:


> a low hour 6420 is 35K or more same for a 7000 series the T series New Hollands are ok but with the better trans are going to 50K third remote would be hard to find on most. Not overly impressed with case IH since I got rid of CX 80 and have not looked back also no dealership close enough to work with. Where do you get parts and service on your White? good luck


I have a dealer 16 miles away. The parts guy have been great. The new sales have been difficult to the point I look else were for newer machines. They are a Krone dealer I go in to ask about the 6 basket Tedder. They can get me one but with a bigger price tag than on Tractor House. My $20K can buy me a tedder. But am not over paying, will travel and buy parts from them. If that's the game they want to play. I have ask about new machines before with the same results. Pay big or go home.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Don't rule out Massey
> I always thought the more brands you are open to and less brand loyal, the more opportunity you have to save $$


I love my Massey but the same old thing! Old iron 1969 MF1080. I still to this day run the crap out of this tractor. I'm pretty sure going to rebuild the engine this fall. I don't even change the oil anymore just add every time I use it. Starts and runs like a million bucks but uses a quart every 5 hours. I ted hay and rake hay and move wagons and spread manure with it all the time. Pretty much cant do with out it.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have several dealers in the area makes it a little easier to cut deals when they know you are not color blind


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Don't rule out Massey
> I always thought the more brands you are open to and less brand loyal, the more opportunity you have to save $$


I love our MF 8160, with the 32 speed in it though not sure if thats something that can be rebuilt at home, the dealer needs to do it or if its a send to the factory deal, ain't had the occasion to ever tear into one&#8230;. yet.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought a Massey 2705 with 3500 hours last year for $10000 last year. So great deals are out there but have to do a lot of looking. I happened to know the guy selling otherwise I couldn't find anything close to that.


----------

